# Homeward Bounce!



## BertNErnie (Nov 24, 2011)

So I thought with it being my day off from work I would share Bert and Ernie's story....

When my big brother and I were small my mum always promised me a Rabbit when we moved into a bigger house, obviously as I was only young I thought rabbits were for cuddling and kissing and didn't realise the responsibility that came with them as most other children don't either, as the years went by we moved into a House with a garden by this time I was 13. I remembered what my mum had promised me from when I was a little girl....so I asked her for a rabbit she said no as we already had cats and dogs which I understood but nonetheless I still wanted a rabbit.
As 10 years went by I still remembered that my mum promised me a rabbit and I was still prepared to get one, if I only knew that patience is a virtue!
My mum kept saying that we couldn't have a rabbit as we have too many foxes near our house and she was devastated as a little girl when her bunny was nabbed by a fox.
I had been having a tough few years from my parents ending their relationship and from being mentally abused by my ex I was diagnosed with severe depression.
A year on and I'm doing alot better still have some bad days but I'm trying to take one day at a time, so my mum asked me what I wanted for my 23rd birthay and I asked her for a kitten as I dearly miss my cat that had passed away a few years previous, she was swayed quite easily and said if I can find one ready for my birthday (2 weeks away) I could have one, so naturally I was looking but couldn't find one that screamed "I'm yours".
I came home from work one wednesday and my mum asked me if I knew anyone prepared to rehome 2 rabbits? As my neighbours didn't want theirs anymore as their little girl lost interest in them very quickly she kept thinking she was going to find them dead. (she had a rabbit previous and went to feed him and picked him up and he was dead, she was heartbroken and screaming at the top of her lungs!) So immediately I burst into my mum's room and said sweetly can I adopt them instead of a kitten? within 30 minutes my mum was swayed!

I couldn't wait! I started reading up as I thought rabbits don't just eat carrots! And WOW now I know why my mum held out as there is so much more involved and I'm grateful that she did as I probably would have lost interest being so young.

The woman from next door didn't want any money for them either! She came round on the saturday while I was at my boyfriends and said she would bring them round the next day, I was uncontrollably excited!

I woke up on the sunday got my stuff ready after breakfast and made my way home, I phoned my mum and she said they're here! The hour journey was soo long!

I rushed home and squealed "where are they?" mum took me out the garden and to the shed and I peeked in and saw 2 little fuzzy bunnies cuddled up together looking so scared!

I was 22 going on 2! bouncing around with excitement!
I didn't know what to name them so me and mum was back and forth with names for quite a while until mum said how about Bert and Ernie from Sesame Street so I laughed and asked the boys what they thought they didn't seem to care lol so Bert and Ernie it was!

I didn't sleep well at all knowing they were outside with all the wind and the predators it just wasn't a nice feeling at all, by the Tuesday they became house rabbits! And sleeping in my bedroom, I still wasn't sleeping well as they would decide to mount eachother come bedtime.


stay tuned, lots more to follow!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 24, 2011)

:clapping:


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 24, 2011)

thankyou, thankyou very much.....


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 26, 2011)

Bunny's are patient slave trainers.

Pictures?


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 27, 2011)

here's the nest installment....

so Bert and Ernie are now house rabbits and are keeping me up all night! They're abit weary of noises and my dogs which is to be expected as all they used to hear was a tumble dryer all night.....
I really wanted to know what breed they were so I could give them the best care possible as they hadn't had the best start in life....by reading some of the posts on here I thank God that they didn't get treated worse!
So I thought i would give them a couple of days to settle down before letting them out to play as they had never been out of their hutch before and never been handled, I didn't even know how to pick up a rabbit so I read up on it and it seemed very daunting I mean what if they kicked and hurt themselves? or hurt me? I was terrified! 
I thought i would get them used to smelling around etc and letting them know that nobody was going to hurt them for the first couple of days they wouldn't come out very much kinda just hop out and then back in which was fine by me...progress was progress even if it was very little.
I soon learned that Ernie was way more curious than Bert, Bert was happy being left to his own devices so I thought we would try petting on his terms which is paying off!
I'm finding out their personalities which is great Ernie is more of an Indiana Jones lol and Bert reminds me of Samuel L Jackson-never seems excited.
So I adopted these rascals and there doing far better than I imagined Bert is coming out of his shell which is great, and Ernie is ALWAYS up to something, Ernie learnt how to binky first and it was about a week before Bert followed suit. Which is fine as long as I get rewarded for the hard work I put in for them.
As I write this Bert is sitting in the cage and rearranging the litterbox and Ernie is trying to take over my bed, he's weed on me, pooped on me and bonked me out the way! What a stroppy little boy!


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## BertNErnie (Dec 9, 2011)

ok so now bert is starting to really come out of his shell, now hes rattling the bars of a night time he thinks its playtime but on the other hand there both doing a fantastic job of potty training im quite surprised how easy it is to be honest.
i havnt had them out much lately as i have a lung infection that seems to be getting worse and i dont want them to get ill, can they get ill from me? in the last week or so i have gone through 4 yes 4 computer mice as ernie has taken a liking to mine i just bought another one today and im keeping it well out of reach!!!
just as bert and ernie were ready for their world tour, i rushed out to get some coriander and all faith was restored! lol


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh I wanna kiss their little noses! It's a good thing you got the coriander or I was going to have to bunnknap them! 

Honestly it probably is better safe than sorry. Many of our illnesses can be passed. When I'm sick I even make my husband feed the kids because I'm afraid of giving them something. Thank goodness it has never happened. I think by keeping conditions clean and they are well fed it helps them have a good immune system so it is not a huge issue.

Perhaps it is time to invest in a cordless mouse


----------



## BertNErnie (Dec 10, 2011)

ha ha ha to be honest i never thought of a cordless mouse until the man said it to me yesterday!

yeah im cleaning them out daily to keep them in as top condition as possible with only daily amounts of hay to reduce on the dust for my chest it seems to be helping ernie poopie butt with his potty training too ray:


----------



## BertNErnie (Dec 11, 2011)

im starting to get kisses right on my lips from both of them! i pucker up and make a kissing noise and they come over, stand up and give lil kisses!!!! :inlove:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 11, 2011)

*BertNErnie wrote: *


> im starting to get kisses right on my lips from both of them! i pucker up and make a kissing noise and they come over, stand up and give lil kisses!!!! :inlove:


Yeah!


----------



## BertNErnie (Dec 13, 2011)

Ernie is still not doing too good on the potty training, Bert will go in there 100% even if he is running around he will go back for a poop or pee!

I got some new pictures of them being cheeky little buggers, will be uploading them soon.


----------



## BertNErnie (Dec 20, 2011)

Ernie is starting to nip and im not sure i like it but i dont think its him being aggressive i think hes trying to groom me


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 20, 2011)

You will have to teach him that it is not appropriate to nip the nude bunnies. Yip when he does it and put your hand lightly on his head. It shouldn't take long for him to figure out nose bonks are more appreciated.


----------



## BertNErnie (Dec 23, 2011)

ok so im going with the hand on the head lightly thing and just as i thought it was working he nipped me on the butt tonight


----------



## BertNErnie (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!

I have been up since early this morning not through choice I must say, However I'm enjoying spending time with my bunnies in bed reading everyone's blogs.

Ernie hasn't nipped me in 2 days now!
Bert is stuffing salad in his mouth as I type and Ernie is doing the Bunny 500 over me and the bed.


----------



## MILU (Dec 25, 2011)

Aw, cute!! Merry Christmas to you and your adorable bunnnies!


----------



## BertNErnie (Jan 9, 2012)

so its been a while and ernie hasn't nipped bert is ever the sweet one of the two, we have been snowed under with lots of work to do as me and my mum both have 2 jobs and our own business to run. i feel like i have been neglecting my bunnies with love and stuff so once i have decorated my bedroom i am going to make them another storey to their cage so they can have a multiplex :biggrin:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 21, 2012)

:shock:two jobs and your own business! I would be permanently exhausted.


----------



## BertNErnie (Jan 27, 2012)

i am so tired, we have the builders at home so i am working until midnight, the buns don't like the noise but it has to be done so i leave the t.v on for them.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 29, 2012)

*BertNErnie wrote: *


> i am so tired, we have the builders at home so i am working until midnight, the buns don't like the noise but it has to be done so i leave the t.v on for them.


What shows do they like to watch? I have a couple of buns that will sit with me through good action movies.


----------



## BertNErnie (Jan 30, 2012)

they like kids t.v mostly teletubbies and in the night garden lol, sometimes if i'm up real late we will watch them together!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 30, 2012)

My boys love Harry Potter and House reruns, along with their new favorite, Dr. Who.

I never thought that rabbits actually watch TV, until I watch my boys react to certain things.

Example: Willard will always thump at the part where the Hippogriff is introduced. He doesn't like the sound it makes or the wishing of the wings. Every time it comes on, you hear Willard give the stomp. But he loves the rest of the movies. It looks like all of them get mesmerized. And they eat their hay, like we eat popcorn.

Glad to hear you give your bunnies something to take their mind off of all the noise of the building going on . 

K


----------



## BertNErnie (Jan 30, 2012)

So I got home from work and my mum hadn't given my bunnies their nightly salad so I got straight to work on it, I went upstairs with it and opened the door I said Hello my lil' boys! They came rushing over like they was telling me how Nanny didn't give them their salad! It was so cute :inlove:


----------



## BertNErnie (Feb 4, 2012)

So Ernie and Bert are shedding and its not really fun I end up with lots of little soft hairs all over my face when I give them smoochies.
On the other note I think I nearly have all my supplies to get started on their bunny mansion, just need some cable ties and a few little bits left then it's take off!


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 7, 2012)

I hear you on the shedding - every time I kiss my babies, I got a mouthfull of fur!!!

Look forward to seeing your Bunny Mansion when it's done 

Jan


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Feb 7, 2012)

Your blog is the cutest  Wish to see more piccies


----------



## BertNErnie (Feb 7, 2012)

aw thanks will definately upload some more piccies soon just got to find my wire for my camera I thought I had it the other day but went to plug it in and it was the wrong one


----------



## BertNErnie (Feb 17, 2012)

So Bert and Ernie have got upgraded they now have their own bunny playroom!! 
They was abit unsure of it at first but their getting the hang of things in there, there's no wires for them to chew which is great everything in there is bunny friendly I'm so pleased with myself. Pictures will be following just uploading them to photobucket!


----------

